# mac ibook g5



## woodyre (Feb 21, 2010)

hey this is an older version but love it any free site's for mac to clean the system from file's and junk like an optimizer or something like that


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there: Do you mean iMac or Power Mac G5 or an iBook G4? Because the iBook was never released with the G5 PowerPC chip.


----------



## woodyre (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm sorry it is ibook 4 with mac os x my mom gave it to me


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi woodyre -

Here's a great article which covers your OS: Mac OS X Routine Maintenance.

Here are a couple of good articles from Macworld: Mac Maintenance 1 and Mac Maintenance 2.

Finally, check out The X Lab's Maintaining Mac OS X.

These should get you started. Hope that helps!


----------

